

Creating a Web App in Erlang with Chicago Boss and Riak from Scratch - dr_linux
http://www.drlinux.org/creating-a-web-app-in-erlang-with-chicago-boss-and-riak-from-scratch-i/

======
adamors
Is it me, or these blog posts built on memes are a tad annoying? I can't
really take the content seriously anymore.

~~~
acoyfellow
Built on memes? You mean because he used memes as images within the tutorial /
blog post? I'm not quite understanding what you mean. I'd encourage you to
read it, regardless if you don't like the memes.

I found this article to be really awesome, as I've been thirsty for good
Erlang resources.

~~~
adamors
Well, even the graphs contain memes.

------
Sypro
It's 2014 guys, not 80s or something. No-one needs to be forced by the author
to read black texts over white background. Using memes, which are the most
popular way of expressing feelings nowadays, is a good way to keep reader
focused on the content without boring them bunch of new or uncommon stuff. If
that was about php/mysql article, "adamors" might be right but this is a piece
of information that we can call "priceless". So, enjoy and go try even if you
fail.

------
soulsmasher
Don't books get revisions ? So in the future, why not the content (as in
images, "meme"s in addition to text itself) ?

Come on guys, the article is not about "memes", but what's described at all.
Through the read I've quite enjoyed and memes were placed correctly.

Kudos author(s). Looking for the rest of series.

